# Overnighter. Room for 1



## Fin Reaper (May 31, 2012)

Making an overnighter to the floaters leaving tomorrow Tuesday around noon. Returning Wednesday early afternoon. Experience and gear required. Targeting swords, tiles, grouper and tuna.


----------

